# What to try next for wither rub...



## llohcins (22 October 2017)

Wondering if anyone can help as i'm at my wits end with a wither rub on my horse. He is extremely sensitive and thin skinned and has got a wither rub from one of his rugs for the first time ever. I think perhaps this is because he is getting increased turnout this year so not used to having rugs on so often but he needs the extra turnout due to other medical condition. Vet has been and we managed to properly clean it up when sedated but he is very very sensitive about it (he is about most things!). Spraying daily with Aluspray and trying to let him have as much naked time as possible. I have a rug which doesn't have any seam over the wither so putting him in this for turnout.  I have tried a bandage over the area using stuff from vets, a bossy bib, a new rug with padded memory foam wither, a rug which I have padded out with the bandage (so it's therefore not stuck to his coat), and he will not tolerate any of this at all! I can barely get near it unless he is sedated. If I even hover my hand over the area he is traumatised so difficult to tell if there is any improvement though he does seem okay with me chucking his rug on him now. Really don't know what else to try. He has a razor sharp wither and no shoulder so to try and raise a rug up from either side of the wither to keep it off the wound just seems impossible especially as he seems to have 0 tolerance for anything near it. Does anyone know of a silk type bib with extra padding at the wither? Or have any ideas of what else I can try? I just really want to try and get it to scab over and heal up but cant leave him in 24/7.


----------



## ihatework (22 October 2017)

I've recently had a stroke of genius for this (even if I do say so myself!!)
My new horse arrived with open withers, so I cut down an old winter foam rear riser I had ( https://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/p_1633_wintec-rear-riser-pad-saddle-lifter-cheap-riser-pad) and superglued it to the underneath of a bossy bib.

4 weeks later and withers are virtually healed

ETA just the thick back riser part


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2017)

I can't think of anything other than leaving him without a rug whilst he is out in the day and bringing him overnight.  Keep lots of haylage in front of him to keep his own, internal heat source going.  In the stable you could use an exercise sheet, folded back off the wither, and secure it with a roller and breast girth with a fillet string.


----------



## llohcins (22 October 2017)

ihatework said:



			I've recently had a stroke of genius for this (even if I do say so myself!!)
My new horse arrived with open withers, so I cut down an old winter foam rear riser I had ( https://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/p_1633_wintec-rear-riser-pad-saddle-lifter-cheap-riser-pad) and superglued it to the underneath of a bossy bib.

4 weeks later and withers are virtually healed

ETA just the thick back riser part
		
Click to expand...


That's a good idea though bit confused which bit you added to bossy bib when you say the thick back riser part as thought it would be the front section to the side of the withers? I have the various foam inserts from a prolite pad perhaps that could work? Did it rise it high enough to leave a bridge over the wither or does the bossy bib still rest on the area? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## llohcins (22 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can't think of anything other than leaving him without a rug whilst he is out in the day and bringing him overnight.  Keep lots of haylage in front of him to keep his own, internal heat source going.  In the stable you could use an exercise sheet, folded back off the wither, and secure it with a roller and breast girth with a fillet string.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks basically what I have been doing but impossible to turn out without rug at mo he's fine too fine! Hoping for some sunshine!


----------



## ihatework (22 October 2017)

llohcins said:



			That's a good idea though bit confused which bit you added to bossy bib when you say the thick back riser part as thought it would be the front section to the side of the withers? I have the various foam inserts from a prolite pad perhaps that could work? Did it rise it high enough to leave a bridge over the wither or does the bossy bib still rest on the area? Sorry for all the questions!
		
Click to expand...

I used the back bit - it's thicker and more rigid. I cut out the thick back bit, discarded the front bit, and placed the thick back bit directly over the open wound. Then glued the bossy bib on. Yes it holds the bib & rug off the wound


----------



## Orangehorse (22 October 2017)

What about real sheepskin to pad the area?  That is what they use for human patients to prevent bed sores isn't it?

The bossy bib acts like wearing 2 pairs of socks for hiking boots to prevent blisters I guess.  I was pleased with mine as it prevented shoulder rubs completely.  

The weather isn't too bad at the moment, I think you will have to let it heal up without a rug first.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 October 2017)

An (unclipped as presumably not in work when unwell?) horse would have to be in a pretty bad way to need rugging in this weather...

But if really required then I'd be getting/designating a 'sacrificial' rug (cheap ebay buy, just pay to have it cleaned?) and taking a large pair of scissors to it to cut a V-shape back either side of the whither. Would probably sag a bit either side so it may need to be quite a wide shape to avoid floppy 'corners' of rug remaining.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2017)

We had a horse at work that had a wither injury we used a square of thick foam and put it over the wither and cut a hole big enough for the wither in the middle so the wither kind of pokes through but with nothing touching it, we then stiched the foam to a bib and he wore it under all of his rugs and it worked really well hardly ever moved and allowed it to heal without rubbing it further.


----------



## Lurfy (23 October 2017)

I have a horse who had the same problem about 5 years ago. I cut up an old sheepskin coat I had and sewed it to the underside of his bib. I've lined 2 bibs like this and he has one off and one on when he is rugged. It allowed his wither to heal and has prevented any new wounds. I just wash the bibs in the washing machine with wool wash and am surprised at how long they are lasting. The bibs have deteriorated and I've reused the sheepskin on new bibs.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2017)

I stitched thin neoprene to make pockets either side of wither and stuffed the with prolite pads from a saddle raiser cut to fit .
Use a rug with no neck all necks seemed to make my horse who was a nightmare in area worse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 October 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			An (unclipped as presumably not in work when unwell?) horse would have to be in a pretty bad way to need rugging in this weather...

If I had to deal with either a warm horse with rotting fistulous withers or a chilly horse with healing fistulous withers, the latter would be my choice.  The weather forecast is saying the week is getting warmer and it isn't cold anywhere at the moment.  Lots of hay or haylage will keep the internal heating system going for the horse.

Nightmare problem to deal with.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 October 2017)

I think I would consider going unrugged too. Although I'm also thinking winter exercise sheet attached to an elastic surcingle with a tail bandage tied round the chest to keep it from slipping back. :lol: ok maybe not.


----------



## Shoei (23 October 2017)

I have an elderly Arab I have this problem with. She drops weight very easily and is very sharp withered due to age.  She would normally be rugged by this stage but I am going to try and leave as long as I can.  Last year I had an old sheepskin numnah that I put on back to front and this seemed to keep her withers intact.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 October 2017)

You need to pad either side of the wither so the rug doesnt touch it. Those big car wash sponges would probably work, or a riser pad, or foam inserts. Anything that lifts it high enough. I would then put real sheep/lambskin in the middle just in case it did drop and touch it.


----------



## whiteflower (23 October 2017)

I've had this problem with an elderly horse. I used a gel eze wither pad (sorry don't know how to put a picture on)

It's butterfly shaped and has a hole over where the wither sits. I glued it to the inside of a bib so the hole was over the injured site. It lifts the rug off the withers and allows air to get to the wound without it being irritated.

Worked amazing and relatively inexpensive. I had rug off as much as possible but it was mid winter and horse clipped so had to rug sometimes. I carried on using this after it healed and it didn't return

It's horrid to try and treat as they really are so sore on it


----------



## claret09 (23 October 2017)

i think i would try as much as possible to avoid rugging to allow the wound to heal properly. only once it has completely healed would i consider rugging again. i suspect your horse won't die for being a bit cold. i would then look very carefully for rugs with lots of padding over the withers that won't slip. my horse finds that horseware rugs fit him best - he is 17.2 but is surprisingly narrow in front so shires, masta and weatherbeata's are too big in front for him


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 October 2017)

llohcins said:



			Wondering if anyone can help as i'm at my wits end with a wither rub on my horse. He is extremely sensitive and thin skinned and has got a wither rub from one of his rugs for the first time ever. I think perhaps this is because he is getting increased turnout this year so not used to having rugs on so often but he needs the extra turnout due to other medical condition. Vet has been and we managed to properly clean it up when sedated but he is very very sensitive about it (he is about most things!). Spraying daily with Aluspray and trying to let him have as much naked time as possible. I have a rug which doesn't have any seam over the wither so putting him in this for turnout.  I have tried a bandage over the area using stuff from vets, a bossy bib, a new rug with padded memory foam wither, a rug which I have padded out with the bandage (so it's therefore not stuck to his coat), and he will not tolerate any of this at all! I can barely get near it unless he is sedated. If I even hover my hand over the area he is traumatised so difficult to tell if there is any improvement though he does seem okay with me chucking his rug on him now. Really don't know what else to try. He has a razor sharp wither and no shoulder so to try and raise a rug up from either side of the wither to keep it off the wound just seems impossible especially as he seems to have 0 tolerance for anything near it. Does anyone know of a silk type bib with extra padding at the wither? Or have any ideas of what else I can try? I just really want to try and get it to scab over and heal up but cant leave him in 24/7.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried to put one of the old fashioned rollers under the rug to lift it up a bit???  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Horse-Rug...hash=item212fec9d77:m:mZs4n3VkzVtyRtwOaiLSGhw


----------



## Meredith (24 October 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			We had a horse at work that had a wither injury we used a square of thick foam and put it over the wither and cut a hole big enough for the wither in the middle so the wither kind of pokes through but with nothing touching it, we then stiched the foam to a bib and he wore it under all of his rugs and it worked really well hardly ever moved and allowed it to heal without rubbing it further.
		
Click to expand...

As above. 
I did something similar years ago when rugs had surcingles by cutting up an old cot mattress. I had to cut 2 oval shapes with the middles cut out to make it thick enough. I made a cover to hold them together with a long flap at one end and put this over the rug and under the surcingle. It never moved and wither healed  easily. 
I hope you can make something that works for you.


----------



## paddi22 (24 October 2017)

one of my old horses used to get wither rub and i found the rambo wug shape rugs very good, they dont seem to lie on the withers as much


----------



## llohcins (24 October 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone that has taken the time to reply. Like you say the weather forecast has improved (at weekend it said rain here daily and I didn't think getting it soaked would be a good idea) so he has managed to enjoy some rug free time and this should continue over next few days. I have a rug that doesn't have any seam over the wither so think this is currently my best bet if one required. As yet I haven't had success with the foam/ risers/ roller - none of these create enough clearance. He is such a strange shaped boy with no shoulder. I am going to give the car sponges a go next. All your advice is very gratefully received as have worried myself sick with trying to find a solution for it!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 October 2017)

llohcins said:



			I am going to give the car sponges a go next. All your advice is very gratefully received as have worried myself sick with trying to find a solution for it!
		
Click to expand...

If one doesnt give enough clearance, stack them up and glue them together till you get enough height. He will look a bit odd, but if it helps him heal then it doesnt matter.


----------



## alibali (24 October 2017)

Would an Arabian cut back rug work? They sit further back to minimise rubbing at withers


----------



## moosea (24 October 2017)

Meredith said:



			As above. 
I did something similar years ago when rugs had surcingles by cutting up an old cot mattress. I had to cut 2 oval shapes with the middles cut out to make it thick enough. I made a cover to hold them together with a long flap at one end and put this over the rug and under the surcingle. It never moved and wither healed  easily. 
I hope you can make something that works for you.
		
Click to expand...



^^^ This. 
We used to stitch firm foam into silk, forming a dohnut shape so the withers were not touched and the stitch into the rug so it would not move.


----------



## llohcins (30 October 2017)

Now 10 days down the line and the wound has definitely improved - no depth to it any more, it seems flush with the rest of his skin but it's still pink and a hairless larger patch has occurred around it. Luckily he's had most days without a rug on though he has rolled and taken scab off several times. Unfortunately all attempts to rise up the rug and lift it completely off the wither have failed. He just will not tolerate anything other than the rug with no central seam on it or around it!! Given this rug is a good fit and doesn't have any seam over the wither it this still going to cause rubbing? When I tried a Bossy Bib it just seemed to take off quite a lot of hair around the wound in one day! I have made about 6 different versions of raised bibs all have which have failed!! I'm just concerned looking forward that it's never going to heal until we get to the summer and he can be completely rug free again. I have been putting aluspray on it daily as advised by vet but should I now stop that and see if it will heal over? For those of you who have dealt with these how long have these types of injuries taken to heal? Vet really not sure what to try next and def thinks it has improved a lot - it's just questionable as to whether it will actually heal properly until next year? The only thing left to try is cutting a hole in a rug...


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 October 2017)

Don't stop aluspraying. It's awesome stuff and won't stop it healing over but will keep infection out. I've used it on two nasty leg wounds (same horse, same leg, don't ask), a kick on the mare parts that needed stitches (vajazzle with aluspray anyone) minor surgery site and several other less serious wounds and every time just used it daily until healed.  Had good healing and no infections every time.


----------



## sanjo (7 January 2022)

llohcins said:



			Now 10 days down the line and the wound has definitely improved - no depth to it any more, it seems flush with the rest of his skin but it's still pink and a hairless larger patch has occurred around it. Luckily he's had most days without a rug on though he has rolled and taken scab off several times. Unfortunately all attempts to rise up the rug and lift it completely off the wither have failed. He just will not tolerate anything other than the rug with no central seam on it or around it!! Given this rug is a good fit and doesn't have any seam over the wither it this still going to cause rubbing? When I tried a Bossy Bib it just seemed to take off quite a lot of hair around the wound in one day! I have made about 6 different versions of raised bibs all have which have failed!! I'm just concerned looking forward that it's never going to heal until we get to the summer and he can be completely rug free again. I have been putting aluspray on it daily as advised by vet but should I now stop that and see if it will heal over? For those of you who have dealt with these how long have these types of injuries taken to heal? Vet really not sure what to try next and def thinks it has improved a lot - it's just questionable as to whether it will actually heal properly until next year? The only thing left to try is cutting a hole in a rug...
		
Click to expand...

Did you eventually manage to get your horse right again? We are literally going through the very same with our horse. It’s so difficult.


----------

